# pheasant hunting without dogs



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I am planning on picking up some pheasants and chukar next week and releasing them on some private land to hunt them. But I will not be using dogs to hunt them. I was planning on setting them out in strips of a field that are about 15 feet wide. any suggestions on how to set them out without them walking off? how would I hunt them? any suggestions?


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

when you get to where your going to set the bird wrap your hands around the bird with its head facing away from shake it in a circular motion to get its head spinning it will make them dizzy,just get their head spinning then tuck its head under its wing lay it down and stretch its feet out and cover it up,that should put it to sleep,for a little while.thats how i set my birds.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Vinny,

Grab the Chukkars by the both legs and hold them upside down. Spin them around with your wrist while keeping them upside down. Do this pretty fast. When it looks like they are "dizzy" put there head gently under their wing and set them down. Push a little bit of cover over them and they should stay there for awhile.

Pheasants, Well, Your best bet with pheasants is to hold them by the legs and make huge Circles with your whole arm. There is a way to put them down "hard" but you can end up suffocating them if you do it wrong....So just do the windmill thing and throw them into some cover. They should be in the vicinity when you get there.


Good Luck,


Hawk


----------

